# Electric Company Service Drop Upgrade



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Of course you should have it inspected. I hardly pull any electrical permits, but I always insist on pulling a permit for a service upgrade. Pull the permit as a homeowner, get it inspected, and then call the power company. 

For what it's worth, that line that is there now doesn't need to be upgraded. Around here they only wait until there's trouble to replace overhead lines.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

everywhere I have worked a permit and inspection was always required prior to power company energizing, except during emergencies.

I think you effed up.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You don't go to an internet forum after the fact, you go to your AHJ before the fact.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

What's the difference? No one knows that he upgraded the service already, he can pull the permit now.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> What's the difference? No one knows that he upgraded the service already, he can pull the permit now.


I have areas where you can't do a service or panel change on an HO permit. Besides that, I'm just one of those guys who likes to have his ducks in a row before doing something.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> I have areas where you can't do a service or panel change on an HO permit. Besides that, I'm just one of those guys who likes to have his ducks in a row before doing something.


But it's already done, and now he has to fix it.

So he should go pull a permit. If his area doesn't allow HO permits, then he'll have to find an electrician to pull it for him.

It's no big deal.


----------



## MustangRider6688 (Jul 11, 2016)

All,

Thanks for replying. I agree that perhaps I made a poor decision to go ahead with the work without getting all of my AHJ ducks in a row first. I think that I'll go ahead and schedule an inspection and try to turn the situation right-side up (I know I'll need to explain not having obtained a permit for the work beforehand, and will eat the fine if it comes down to that). 

To reply to the response about the service provider not messing around with overhead lines unless it's an emergency; Unless I am only remembering some rare exception to the norm, I always thought that the service drop triplex conductors from the pole to the service entrance had to be upgraded along with the new service whenever the existing drop is not designed to carry the max. load of the new equipment? I understand that being they are outdoor conductors in free air, their ampacity is typically a lot higher. Therefore its a possibility that many of these drops can already handle a 200A service load. But at least around where I am, many of overhead drops running to older homes such as mine, were run back when few ever had anything higher than a 100A service (with many of them being the old 60A services which are no longer up to code). I just wanted to point this out, even though I am not saying that I am certain that I am right about this either. Perhaps I just got some bad info as an apprentice.

But at any rate; thanks again for the replies.


----------



## MustangRider6688 (Jul 11, 2016)

To add to what I said in my reply just a few moments ago; I will definitely try seeking the permit first and foremost. I will not attempt scheduling an inspection before I do this, as I know that I will likely not even be able to be granted one without pulling the permit first.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I have upgraded the service on every house i have ever owned. I called the POCO for a disconnect and reconnect. Once the guy that came to reconnect actually wanted to see the panel, he checked that the main was off and promptly went outside and reconnected. 

I have since heard from friends in the trade that you will get more of a problem from your house insurance company than any one else in doing your own work without a permit.

You just need to work a little backward for peace of mind, no big deal. 

Hacks is correct, I highly doubt they will change their overhead lines.


----------



## MustangRider6688 (Jul 11, 2016)

Also, my apologies to HackWork and wildleg for confusing parts of each of their responses as being from the same reply in my first response. I'm running on 1 hour sleep today, so my brain is kinda fried at the moment. Anyway, that's all I have to say for now. Time to go home and get some sleep.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

It's the utility's decision to change their conductors. Their world is different than ours'. I once asked a linesman what size his conductors were. He slipped a lug on one and said, "Seems about right".


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MustangRider6688 said:


> All,
> 
> Thanks for replying. I agree that perhaps I made a poor decision to go ahead with the work without getting all of my AHJ ducks in a row first. I think that I'll go ahead and schedule an inspection and try to turn the situation right-side up (I know I'll need to explain not having obtained a permit for the work beforehand, and will eat the fine if it comes down to that).
> 
> ...


Go to your building department and pull a permit for the work as if you haven't done it yet. Wait 2 weeks, then call for an inspection. Done.


----------

